# Super Sport Seats Retrofit



## AceTTCY (Dec 29, 2020)

Hi again I was wondering how difficult it would be to retrofit these seats in my 2016 Audi TT S Line?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original-Aud ... 4009451120

Found them on Ebay and I am seriously considering them, however I want to know if the buttons for the electric adjustment and or memory can be operational? My car's seats only have electric lumbar support

Thanks in advance


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

Not horrifically difficult. Aftermarket looms are available from the usual suspects to hook up the electric adjustment, there's no memory function.

If you have a good set of half-leather S Line seats w. lumbar adjust and heating, call me.


----------



## AceTTCY (Dec 29, 2020)

shtu said:


> Not horrifically difficult. Aftermarket looms are available from the usual suspects to hook up the electric adjustment, there's no memory function.
> 
> If you have a good set of half-leather S Line seats w. lumbar adjust and heating, call me.


Who are the usual suspects and what exactly are looms? I'm pretty new in the Audi world


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

AceTTCY said:


> Hi again I was wondering how difficult it would be to retrofit these seats in my 2016 Audi TT S Line?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original-Aud ... 4009451120
> 
> ...


Hi i have done this retrofit to my 17 s line but just heated ss upgrade . Seats easy straight swap . You need the 2 heated switches for the heater vents and as said the looms are on ebay from kufatec . The power seats need extra feeds and coding also as its a heavier cable than the lumber and i beleive inflates deflates with ignition . Beware german sellers usually dont ship with air bags .are you in the uk ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

237tonybates said:


> AceTTCY said:
> 
> 
> > Hi again I was wondering how difficult it would be to retrofit these seats in my 2016 Audi TT S Line?
> ...


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

I had this conversation w. Kufatec a few weeks back. They offer two looms intended for seat heating retrofit,

40990 - heating only
40990-1 - heating and adjustment

However, if you are retrofitting seat *heating *(rather than just seats), it gets more complex.

- BCM needs to be capable of driving the heaters, not all can. Not an easy swap for DIY if not.
- Vent switches required. Easy enough.
- Some say the comfort module needs changed.

Personally I'm unconvinced on that last one, the other MQB models that require that are ones where the module is part of the dash board, and the change is needed to get the switches on the dashboard. As above, the TT has separate switches. I've also crosschecked part numbers with other cars that had seats from factory, same part number. Which only leaves the demon "parameterisation" as a possibility.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

AceTTCY said:


> what exactly are looms? I'm pretty new in the Audi world


A loom is a collection of wires bound up into a useful bundle with plugs on each end. In this case plugs at one end to connect to the plugs on the seats, plugs at the other end to connect to the power supply and the various switches within the dash. It's not an audi thing it's an engineering term.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Mine is a 17 s line . No module or software upgrades . No cp on switches either .just looms and coding

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

237tonybates said:


> Mine is a 17 s line . No module or software upgrades . No cp on switches either .just looms and coding.


Which is what I would expect tbh, but no way am I saying "oh sure it'll be fine".

OPs job is to do their homework, not rely on Internet Randoms.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Having done this in the Mk2 TT there are a couple of other things to be wary of. Firstly, be careful of the method of Airbag removal/install. The mk2 needed the leather to be rolled back and up. Quite a lot if you think about it. Not for the faint hearted. Secondly, you won't get the isofix seat clips on the (now) passenger side if put into a Uk car. 
I have used this seller before and the bits were good btw.


----------



## AceTTCY (Dec 29, 2020)

237tonybates said:


> AceTTCY said:
> 
> 
> > Hi again I was wondering how difficult it would be to retrofit these seats in my 2016 Audi TT S Line?
> ...


Hi the car is currently in Cyprus (my home country) but was imported from the UK. Regarding airbas can I order them from my local Audi dealership?


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

AceTTCY said:


> Regarding airbags can I order them from my local Audi dealership?


Sure, but be sitting down when you ask them.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

:mrgreen:


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

Just for a chuckle, I looked up the price for a.n. other side airbag for a TT from a cheap supplier - almost $400, with shipping as an extra-special cost on top of that.


----------

